# Schwimmteich



## Sabine67 (21. Aug. 2006)

Hi zusammen,

wir möchten einen Schwimmteich anlegen. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen auf was wir achten müssen.

lg
sabine


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Sabine,


Willkommen im Forum!

Das Ganze ist leider nicht mit 2 oder 3 Stichpunkten abgehandelt. :?
Wenn Ihr wirklich noch blutige Anfänger seit, dann würde ich mir mindestens diesen Winter über die Zeit zum Verstehen und Planen nehmen. Auch wenn das jetzt soo lange klingt. Es kommen einem immer neue Ideen... und wenn man erstmal gebaut hat, will man es ja nicht gleich wieder einreißen.
Lest Euch doch erstmal die Fachbeiträge von Stefan durch. Vor allem die obersten sind für Euch bestimmt sehr wichtig und enthalten jede Menge Info's.

Vielleicht zeigt Ihr uns dann auch mal ein Bild von dem Platz wo der Schwimmteich hin soll, nennt uns ein paar Maße und was Ihr Euch so am Teich wünscht. (Holzterrasse/Steg/Leiter/Stufen/uvm.)
Evtl. hilft Euch ja auch meine alte Planung etwas auf die Sprünge. (oder Du gibst in die Suche mal "Schwimmteich" ein... da kommen auch noch andere Planungen zum Vorschein)
Wenn Ihr Euch an so ein Projekt, wie einen Schwimmteichbau selbst heranmachen wollt, dann solltet Ihr Euch auf jeden Fall vorher richtig informieren und die Zusammenhänge in so einem Biosystem verstehen. Sonst begeht Ihr Bau- und Denkfehler, die Euch den Spaß am Teich später ordentlich vermiesen können....

Ansonsten kann ich Euch nur noch die Firma Naturagart mit vielen Ihrer Produkte und Dienstleistungen (auch Teichplanung) ans Herz legen. Gerade die Bauanleitungen sind Ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert! Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da auch speziell für Schwimmteiche eine. Und wenn Ihr Euch entschließt bei Ihnen das Material (Folie) zu kaufen, werden die Bauanleitungen sogar verrechnet und eine Planung für den Teich gibt es m.W.n. obendrauf. Und die Leuts können da echt was!
Konkrete Fragen werden Euch mit Sicherheit auch hier beantwortet, aber das Grundwissen müßt Ihr Euch schon erstmal selbst zulegen... das kann Euch keiner abnehmen.


----------

